# water intake



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

hey ya'll! (its me again lol)

Kodak has been home now 5 days (he is a little over 10 weeks old)...he drinks A LOT of water! i was wondering what the average amount usually is for his age...i had to put my 10 year old scottish terrier Sir Kensley down a few months ago due to liver cancer/failure, and he drank a lot of water but i never thought anything of it, so im VERY nervous about the idea of something being wrong with my puppy especially his LIVER! im going to start keeping tract of the exact amount tomorrow. 
he doesnt just take sips of water, it is available to him 24/7, he guzzles it down! (when i was gone today for only 3 hours he prob drank a cup...thats not even counting his daily intake. 
any information would be great! thanks


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Katie,

My Beamer probably drinks a cup of water (250m?) in 2 days. He has never been a big drinker. But he does drink less water since being on raw for over the last year. (as it contains a higher % of moisture than kibble)

I notice he will drink more water if he is chewing on something for an extended amount of time, like a bully stick or a flossie.

Ryan


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I fill up Gracie's small water bowl twice a day...it is really small...holds 1 cup of water...I would guess she drinks anywhere from 1 - 1 1 /2 cups a day...when I refill it, it isn't usually all gone, it just looks icky and I want to give her fresh water.


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

maybe he needed more when i was gone because he was crying/screaming?


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Roxie drinks about 2 1/2 cups; she is a large hav (20 pounds) and VERY active. She drinks most of her water in the afternoon and early evening.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I never measured their water intake, but I fill a pretty big size bowl with fresh water every morning. It is almost gone by bed time. Shelby drinks more than Kodi.


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Racquet drinks alot of water, he drinks at least two big bowls on a warm day plus two small bowls upstairs.

Elayne and Racquet


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

how much do they weigh? kodak is only 3.6 pounds..and drinking almost 2 cups, he has to pee every minute! which is making crating him during the day really hard bc i never know when he needs to go potty and if he drinks in his crate he'll need to be let out a minute later. should i get labs drawn? im already attached and only had him since friday and cant imagine having another dog sick and pass away. i wouldnt want to return him to his breeder but i cant go through losing another dog (and if the puppy is ALREADY having problems at 10 weeks?!?) i was up crying last night and wish i would have taken him to the vet the next morning i got him and didnt wait until now!


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Awww, don't feel bad! I'm sure everything is fine! Our new little one is almost 5 months now and he drinks water like its going out of style! Its actually a good thing because he's getting my older one (with liver problems and urinary crystals) to drink more too! I would take him to the vet for a well-visit since you haven't had him for very long atleast to get a baseline for what his levels look like. This way, if anything ever pops up (hopefully it doesn't!) at least you'll have an idea of where his levels were when you got him. Good luck and keep us posted. I'm sure all is well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have water bottles and bowls so I don't really know but you could always take him to the vet if you are that concerned. I am not trying to concern you but I do remember that from the seminar I went to is one of the signs for liver problems. But some pups play in it, just drink it out of boredom, etc. I think they can do bile acids that young though. It is always a good thing to get done just make sure you get the before food and after food, so you get the whole result.

Amanda


----------



## katieskodakmoment (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks. im going to get them drawn, least ill have some peace of mind and can sleep when he finally falls asleep. im finishing up my RN this month and currently taking OB, can not imagine how worried i'll be when im a mom one day...mom of a human


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Lucy was over indulging in the water bowl. At 4 months and 4.5 lbs, she was drinking way too much and peeing every 10 minutes!! 

I finally had to limit her water to meal time; morning, noon and dinner. Absolutely nothing after 8:00PM! It worked. I can now (at 5 1/2 mos) leave water out and trust she won't drink it all. 

But I agree you should ask the vet for advice.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

My Hav's seem to drink alot of water too. But if I were overly concerned I would check it out with my Vet.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Water bottles*

How do you teach a havanese to use the water bottle? Does it help keep staining down?

Little Kodak, I hope you feel better soon. Sometimes Riki drinks water so fast he chokes on it...that is why I would like to try a water bottle. I don't think you can gulp that.


----------

